# Racing With Jesus Ministries



## rickster58 (Aug 29, 2005)

I spoke with the chaplain from RWJM and asked if they would allow us (RC guys) to either start an RC branch, or in some way create an affiliation with RWJM in the RC sports world. He went on to tell me that it wouldn't be much of a stretch as they already have an online racing league that is associated with RWJM. 
So what I'm asking/proposing is this if you are interested in doing something like this, PM me, or post your thoughts here. If there is interest, I'll arrange for a meeting with the local RWJM leader(s) and we'll talk about what we do together.
You can email me at [email protected]


----------

